# How long will the D5100 be available?



## Fidi (May 31, 2012)

Hello,
I'd like to buy a D5100 as my first and only  DSLR.
Thing is, I have to save a little beforehand and will only be able to afford it in August or September.
Chances are, that it'll be less expensive then, too!

Now I've read about a D5200 coming out "soon".
How long are the predecessor modells usually available after a new modell has been released?
The D3100 seems to be still on the market although the new D3200 has been relaead; on the other hand, there seem to be less and less D5000s offered.

I'm a little afraid that the 5100 won't be availale anymore one I have my money...:er:


Best,
Fidi


----------



## hussain143 (May 31, 2012)

It seems in the next coming days as thr price dropped for the second time few days back to $650 through Amazon.


----------



## jrizal (May 31, 2012)

Costco has further reduced their D5100 bundle (with 55-300mm lens and bag) to $949 from $999. It seems a new model is coming out. But I've not read something more specific coming out.


----------



## 480sparky (May 31, 2012)

New-In-Box cameras will be available for years after the maker quits production.  Store find old stock, people buy cameras and never use them...... just look on ebay.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't see a problem here...if the D5200 comes out...get it..it will have more value for your money after all...i have the D5100..don't get me wrong its one of the best DSLR crop camera but i'm guessing the D5200 will be better. just my 2 cents. though don't worry that you won't be able to find the D5100...on the contrary...it will be there and at half price then now, once the D5200 comes out...


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 1, 2012)

Well, in your shoes I would wait for the D5200, since you apparently can afford to wait. It will probably be a nice upgrade from the D5100.


----------



## KmH (Jun 1, 2012)

Fidi said:


> How long will the D5100 be available?


For years and years.

Some people are still using (and selling) digital cameras made over 10 years ago.

Nikon makes tons of their consumer grade cameras, like the D5100. By contrast, they make just a comparative few of their pro grade cameras, like the D4.

It is not uncommon for a consumer grade camera model to still be available as new, a year after Nikon has quit making the model.


----------



## jrizal (Jun 1, 2012)

jrizal said:


> Costco has further reduced their D5100 bundle (with 55-300mm lens and bag) to $949 from $999. It seems a new model is coming out. But I've not read something more specific coming out.


Costco further reduced the price to $899. In a way that can be used as an indicator of a new model coming out soon. They did that to the d3100 and also doing it for the t3i wherein there are rumors of a t4i coming out.


----------



## zamanakhan (Jun 2, 2012)

well d7100 has to come out before the d5200 does. If nikon keeps the same form, then you have to wait for d7100 and possibly another 6months to a year for the d5200. Want to wait that long?


----------



## jrizal (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd rather get the d5100 or any other camera and start to learn shooting rather than wait for the d5200. By the time the d5200 comes out, I'd be a good shooter. The benefit that I would get by having a newer model by waiting will never outweigh the skills in photography I would have learned plus the memories that I have captured too.


----------

